# I have not seen Open Blocks the last 2 days



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Been checking my phone. When I first started, I saw some available most days. Now I am ready to start delivering. I still have a little bit of confusion, but I want to at least try a block. I'll go and check in and make sure they have me all set up. But why are there no blocks available when the last week there were? What are you supposed to do? What is this thing about refreshing the app? Isn't going back in the app the same thing as refreshing?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Maybe they are releasing them like they do here exactly 24 hrs in advance


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Here they come 1-2 hours in advance it's rare to get 24 hours notice


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Been checking my phone. When I first started, I saw some available most days. Now I am ready to start delivering. I still have a little bit of confusion, but I want to at least try a block. I'll go and check in and make sure they have me all set up. But why are there no blocks available when the last week there were? What are you supposed to do? What is this thing about refreshing the app? Isn't going back in the app the same thing as refreshing?


Are you sure you know how to use the app or your phone for that matter or should you start a few threads about that also?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Poolepit said:


> Are you sure you know how to use the app or your phone for that matter or should you start a few threads about that also?


You just go back in the app, right?

How come I cannot start a thread?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> Here they come 1-2 hours in advance it's rare to get 24 hours notice


Oh ok I can see mine when the atomic clock turns 830 exactly for a fee secs


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> You just go back in the app, right?


You have to spray the phone with a bottle of Febreze to refresh the app. Just make sure you're holding the bottle at least 6 inches away or you can damage your phone.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

blocks are extremely competitive in the SF area (which someone already mentioned to you in your first thread) and that's most likely why you can't see blocks .. a single block will not sit for more than a second (not exaggerating), so unless you're willing to spend hours on your phone "fishing" to get a shift, Flex may not be for you.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> blocks are extremely competitive in the SF area (which someone already mentioned to you in your first thread) and that's most likely why you can't see blocks .. a single block will not sit for more than a second (not exaggerating), so unless you're willing to spend hours on your phone "fishing" to get a shift, Flex may not be for you.


That makes no sense to me. I saw blocks all last week but was sick. If it's that hard to get a block why are people doing it? I thought Amazon had a lot of customers to go around.

As far as fishing on my phone I don't know what you mean. Just checking again and again?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> That makes no sense to me. I saw blocks all last week but was sick. If it's that hard to get a block why are people doing it? I thought Amazon had a lot of customers to go around.
> 
> As far as fishing on my phone I don't know what you mean. Just checking again and again?


because people are losers and have nothing better to do than fish for 10 hours to get 4 hours or less of blocks. i'm going on vacation in less than a month and then giving this Amazon gig up .. the tips have gone down significantly since I started and $20/hr, isn't nearly enough to deal with all the bullshit that comes along with Flex.

it's possible that when you started, all of the full time drivers were maxing out on their 40 hours for the week and it's slightly easier to get blocks when that happens .. typically happens on Fridays/Saturdays.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> because people are losers and have nothing better to do than fish for 10 hours to get 4 hours or less of blocks. i'm going on vacation in less than a month and then giving this Amazon gig up .. the tips have gone down significantly since I started and $20/hr, isn't nearly enough to deal with all the bullshit that comes along with Flex.
> 
> it's possible that when you started, all of the full time drivers were maxing out on their 40 hours for the week and it's slightly easier to get blocks when that happens .. typically happens on Fridays/Saturdays.


I thought you said it was so much better than rideshare though. So what are you going to do?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> I thought you said it was so much better than rideshare though. So what are you going to do?


it is, but rideshare has gone to shit, so almost anything is better than that; and Amazon definitely had more potential in the beginning.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> That makes no sense to me. I saw blocks all last week but was sick. If it's that hard to get a block why are people doing it? I thought Amazon had a lot of customers to go around.
> 
> As far as fishing on my phone I don't know what you mean. Just checking again and again?


Welcome to the club. Fishing is swiping at your phone non-stop until you see a block pops up on screen. Then you have 0.00001 second to grab it and click accept. This is the big downside to this Amazon gig: the time spent fishing. This is a slow period so that's also why it's so hard to get blocks. If there aren't much work, then they just don't need a lot of drivers.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Just download a bot and keep it running and you won't have to spend any time fishing.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> it is, but rideshare has gone to shit, so almost anything is better than that; and Amazon definitely had more potential in the beginning.


But why are you on the forum. What are you going to do? Does this pic mean nothing is available till the 9th?












Basmati said:


> Just download a bot and keep it running and you won't have to spend any time fishing.


What kind of bot? From where?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

soupergloo said:


> .. the tips have gone down significantly since I started and $20/hr, isn't nearly enough to deal with all the bullshit that comes along with Flex.


It's possible the tips didn't really go down but Amazon admits to secretly changing the base hourly pay so that part of your tips count toward the hourly minimum. It makes it look like the tips went down but they might not have:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/prim...ur-tips-to-lower-their-base-pay-to-us.145756/

Still, the result is the same. Overall the pay goes down enough to make this not worth it anymore. When I noticed the drop I stopped driving. It just looked like tips starting falling off a cliff. I didn't even know why it dropped until I read it in this forum later and asked support and got the same answer: they started using undisclosed variable base pay. Healthy tips PLUS the hourly were what kept this gig being worthwhile. Driving for tips isn't going to cut it.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> But why are you on the forum. What are you going to do? Does this pic mean nothing is available till the 9th?


Yes. Go on vacation, have a great time!


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> But why are you on the forum. What are you going to do? Does this pic mean nothing is available till the 9th?
> 
> View attachment 110379
> 
> ...


Ugh...

When you first sign in to the app, you will see an Orange bar that reads, "CHECK FOR AVAILABLE BLOCKS" - Press it!

(Alternative method: press the drop down menu (three bars - upper left), click the "OFFERS >" )

If you only see a white screen with "No offers available. Check back Soon." in the middle - That means there are no blocks available.

Now here is the important thing. Take any finger. Place it anywhere in the top half of the white screen. While touching the screen, pull the finger downward. (This is called "Swiping"). You will see a clockwise moving arrow in a small circle. This action refreshed your screen. You need to repeat this action at about two swipes per second (yes, 120+ times a minute). When a block appears in the top half, you have less than one second to press it, and then press the "Accept Block" bar at the bottom of the offer. If a green bar appears on the top that reads, "You accepted the block." - Congrats you got a block. If a red bar appears on the top that reads, "Sorry, the block is already taken.", then you need to continue swiping.

This will be my only advice posted for you...


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

WMUber said:


> Ugh...
> 
> When you first sign in to the app, you will see an Orange bar that reads, "CHECK FOR AVAILABLE BLOCKS" - Press it!
> 
> ...


Hahaha wow that is a thorough explanation. I'd love to see DRider (really??!??!?) have another question after that.


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Hahaha wow that is a thorough explanation. I'd love to see DRider (really??!??!?) have another question after that.


Oh, he will ask if he needs to swipe the entire length of the screen or only a portion (Hint- Portion). He will ask about the speed of the spinning arrow (Hint - Doesn't matter). Or if he needs to wait until the spinning arrow stops before he can swipe again (Hint - No, just keep swiping).



WMUber said:


> Oh, he will ask if he needs to swipe the entire length of the screen or only a portion (Hint- Portion). He will ask about the speed of the spinning arrow (Hint - Doesn't matter). Or if he needs to wait until the spinning arrow stops before he can swipe again (Hint - No, just keep swiping).


After all that will come the questions about how to see it in the calendar. When will he know where to go. Oh and heaven forbid, he gets a restaurant block, how to check in.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

WMUber said:


> Oh, he will ask if he needs to swipe the entire length of the screen or only a portion (Hint- Portion). He will ask about the speed of the spinning arrow (Hint - Doesn't matter). Or if he needs to wait until the spinning arrow stops before he can swipe again (Hint - No, just keep swiping).
> 
> After all that will come the questions about how to see it in the calendar. When will he know where to go. Oh and heaven forbid, he gets a restaurant block, how to check in.


Now that you brought that up what do you do if you get a restaurant block? Is there a special place to park car? Or just play it by ear?



WMUber said:


> Ugh...
> 
> When you first sign in to the app, you will see an Orange bar that reads, "CHECK FOR AVAILABLE BLOCKS" - Press it!
> 
> ...


I swiped and refreshed about 120 times in 60 seconds and still don't see an offer.


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Now that you brought that up what do you do if you get a restaurant block? Is there a special place to park car? Or just play it by ear?
> 
> I swiped and refreshed about 120 times in 60 seconds and still don't see an offer.


In all fairness, Amazon does a poor job coaching new drivers on restaurant blocks... If you get an intersection without a pickup request. Click the "I Arrived" button at the bottom of your screen when you arrived. Feel free to park anywhere within a half-mile radius. You will be "On Call" until you get a restaurant order. Arrive early and call support for help. Remember, the app does not work when you are on the phone. When you get a warehouse block, have another driver show you how to get the "I have arrived, but my GPS isn't working" button. (Too many complicated steps to outline here.)

As for swiping. you may have to literally do it for a day until you get the hang of when blocks are released. Find your local Facebook Group. There may be some helpful drivers that post when they see blocks. (But do yourself a favor and lurk. You will be trolled of the page if you ask the same questions you asked here.)


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

WMUber said:


> Now here is the important thing. Take any finger. Place it anywhere in the top half of the white screen. While touching the screen, pull the finger downward. (This is called "Swiping"). You will see a clockwise moving arrow in a small circle. This action refreshed your screen. You need to repeat this action at about two swipes per second (yes, 120+ times a minute). When a block appears in the top half, you have less than one second to press it, and then press the "Accept Block" bar at the bottom of the offer. If a green bar appears on the top that reads, "You accepted the block." - Congrats you got a block. If a red bar appears on the top that reads, "Sorry, the block is already taken.", then you need to continue swiping.


Whose finger? one of mine or someone else's?

Which is the top half if my screen, I hold my phone sideways?

Which finger? The one from before, or a different one? Does it have to be the same finger?

Where is the clockwise moving arrow, on my phone screen? Or up in the sky?

What's a swipe?

Can I switch fingers when mine gets tired?

Can I get someone else to swipe for me, using their own finger? If so, can I still take the block if they get it?

Do I stop swiping when I see the block?

I'm confused by Red and Green, could you explain?

Where was the block taken if the red bar appears?

Who took it there?

What do I do when I finally have a block?

Have you seen my brain around anywhere? I seem to have misplaced it.


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Whose finger? one of mine or someone else's?
> 
> The one not in your ass.
> 
> ...


I answered you inside your quote...


----------



## johnny6969 (Apr 3, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Been checking my phone. When I first started, I saw some available most days. Now I am ready to start delivering. I still have a little bit of confusion, but I want to at least try a block. I'll go and check in and make sure they have me all set up. But why are there no blocks available when the last week there were? What are you supposed to do? What is this thing about refreshing the app? Isn't going back in the app the same thing as refreshing?


Msg me man i can help


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

johnny6969 said:


> Msg me man i can help


Message me and I'll help you without asking you for money.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Message me and I'll reply with erotic photos of me posing with my ferrets.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Message me and I'll reply with erotic photos of me posing with my ferrets.


I was reading threw and "lmao wtf"
I needed that laugh this morning


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> I was reading threw and "lmao wtf"
> I needed that laugh this morning


Well stop with the private messages already, it was a joke.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Well stop with the private messages already, it was a joke.


Huh?


----------

